# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11

## seobookin

Em đang phân vân giữa 2 con này không biết nên chọn em nào nữa ,hiện tại nguyên về 11S hơn vì nó có thể gấp lại được 360 độ làm luôn 1 cái tablet luôn trong khi sony thì cấu hình mới hơn dùng Haswell cho hiệu năng khá hơn và tiết kiệm pin hơn, giờ nên mua em nào đây hả các bác, em phân vân quá, cho em 1 vài lựa chọn nhé ,đầu tháng sau mua xong rồi về quê ăn tết luôn ạ

----------


## manhvlance

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

2 con này thuộc 2 phân khúc khác nhau thì phải 11S thì là dạng ultrabook còn Vaio pro kia là laptop bình thường kiểu dáng nhỏ gọn.Theo mình thì chọn con nào có màn hình cảm ứng để phù hợp Win 8 bác ạ và 1 điều nữa đó là cấu hình ,Ivy dùng tiết kiệm điện lắm rồi đó không có phải tới haswell đâu

----------


## ngoduong

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

kiểu dáng theo mình là 11S đẹp hơn nhiều ấy,nhìn nè ,tại CES đầu năm mình ấn tượng với con này nhất ,gập lại nhìn không khác gì tablet thực thụ

----------


## tenten

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

lap 1 công đôi chuyện nhỉ mà cái này thì chỉ có thể để lên đùi hay bàn được thôi cầm 1 tay thì khó có thể thao tác được vì độ nặng của nó.

----------


## seoomohtx

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*




> lap 1 công đôi chuyện nhỉ mà cái này thì chỉ có thể để lên đùi hay bàn được thôi cầm 1 tay thì khó có thể thao tác được vì độ nặng của nó.


sắp đứtng lên bàn xem phim thì tuyệt vời luôn,cái này mình gọi nó là laptop biến hình đấy, đang dùng 1 con cũng cảm ứng luôn nhưng không lật lại được nên mình chẳng dùng là mấy,lúc trước cố tí nữa là đã tậu em này rồi hix

----------


## thaisonnguyen020986

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

chip intel dành cho laptop mình thấy là tiết kiệm điện nhất rồi phải không mọi người vì lap mà dùng AMD thì luôn cho cái giá rẻ hơn cũng nhưng tốc độ cao hơn nữa không biết thời lượng pin thế nào.Mà 11S này pin bao nhiêu cell thế ?

----------


## mainguyen

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

tiền nào của nấy thôi, AMD thì ngon bổ rẻ nhưng tốn pin hơn và ít hãng dùng hơn nữa nên nếu chọn lap dùng AMD thì quả là rất khó đấy đa số là các dòng giá rẻ ,ultrabook như Yoga 11S thì không bao giờ dùng AMD cả vì độ tiết kiệm điện ko đạt tiêu chuẩn bằng mấy chip dòng i của intel

----------


## devico

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

Sony Vaio cũng tốt ấy chứ nếu không cần cảm ứng thì mình nghĩ đó là 1 lựa chọn rất đúg đắn.

----------


## lavendervip

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

thank các bác luôn bây giờ em nghiêng về phần Yoga 11S nhiều hơn rồi đó,để tham gia game săn em này trên face của lenovo rồi ra tiệm xem máy luôn,rất cần 1 em laptop cảm ứng mà có thể lậ 360 độ được,cấu hình thì chắc sẽ chọn chip i3 đủ dùng rồi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## nguyenhuongit

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

có ai xem video review chưa ? mình thấy em này cũng đáng để mua đấy ,thương hiệu lenovo cũng không phải là tệ nếu so với acer đâu mình sếp lenovo trên acer và dell ,vì đa số 2 hãng kia hàng bán tại vn chất lượng ko cao bằng bên mỹ

----------


## gahech93

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

có ai chơi game này không https://www.facebook.com/lenovoviet/app_648279778558347 ,trúng em Yoga 11S nè ,mình thấy cũng dể chơi chỉ cần tìm đúng 4 tư thế là đủ điều kiện bốc thăm rồi tuy nhiên phải điền thông tin cá nhân chính xác nhé

----------


## viet1234

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

em đang chơi đây ,cũng dể chơi xong là được liền đang đợi kết quả bốc thăm nè,trúng em Yoga 11S thì chắc tặng anh em forum 1 phần mềm W8 bản quyền luôn quá vì đã có công share link cho em tham gia [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## hoanganha1q2

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

cái này thì hên xui rồi,mình tham gia xong luôn rồi ngồi đợi sung rụng thôi,cơ mà em này nếu có tiền thì mình cũng sẽ mua đó ,đổi cao lap truyền thông không có cảm ứng đang dùng .Vì nhu cầu công việc mình cũng không cần màn hình to hay cấu hình mạnh chỉ cần ổn định và cáp quang là được

----------


## BMG

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*




> có ai xem video review chưa ? mình thấy em này cũng đáng để mua đấy ,thương hiệu lenovo cũng không phải là tệ nếu so với acer đâu mình sếp lenovo trên acer và dell ,vì đa số 2 hãng kia hàng bán tại vn chất lượng ko cao bằng bên mỹ


em này ra cũng mấy tháng này rồi,lúc mới ra nhà mình cũng mua 1 cái cho thằng em mà cũng chẳng khi nào mình đụng tới để đợt này nó về thì test xem thế nào nhưng kiểu dáng bên ngoài thì đảm bảo đẹp đó đúng là ultrabook nhỏ gọn ,ý kiến cá nhân mình thôi nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## lephiet

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

mới dùng thử luôn nè,khi gập lại thì bàn phím và touchpad nó disable hết để không bị cấn hay bấm nhầm khi dùng màn hình cảm ứng không thôi,cảm ứng nhận 10 điểm đó nên để 10 đầu ngón tay lên nó điều nhận hết cả 10

----------


## sondongho83

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

mình thì chọn sony. sony ok nhất.

----------


## seosgnl001

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*




> mình thì chọn sony. sony ok nhất.


con Sony thì ko có cảm ứng nên ko tận dụng hết khả năng của W8 rồi ,ultrabook thì phải đi kèm cảm ứng và lật xoay được như Yoga 11S thì mình nghĩ mới đáng mua

----------


## manhhung2206

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

Sony kiểu dáng lúc nào cũng chất chỉ có cái giá là quá cao thôi đấy nên mọi người mới đá qua các thương hiệu khác ,hiệu suất ngang hàng kiểu dáng cũng ko thua kém mà giá lại rẻ hơn khoảng 30%.

----------


## quynhmai1893

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

vì họ bán thương hiệu nữa mà. nếu thế chọn asus cũng ok lắm.

----------


## socialnv112

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*




> vì họ bán thương hiệu nữa mà. nếu thế chọn asus cũng ok lắm.


nếu được chọn thì em sẽ chọn Yoga 11S hoặc 1 em Asus cùng giá thôi vì sony đã dùng qua dòng giá rẻ rồi ,chất lượng màn hình nhợt nhạt lắm,nhìn vào mà nản luôn,góc nhìn cũng rất kém nữa

----------


## khuongtrungkt1

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*




> nếu được chọn thì em sẽ chọn Yoga 11S hoặc 1 em Asus cùng giá thôi vì sony đã dùng qua dòng giá rẻ rồi ,chất lượng màn hình nhợt nhạt lắm,nhìn vào mà nản luôn,góc nhìn cũng rất kém nữa


bác nói chuẩn mình cũng dùng rồi khuyên là nếu giá rẻ thì cứ mua asus hay lenovo là ổn nhất còn cao cấp tầm 30 triệu thì Sony Vaio vẫn là chất nhất

----------


## phanloi711

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

Sony có dòng E giá rẻ dùng cũng ổn nhưng không có cảm ứng giá tầm 17 củ thì phải .Nếu mua cảm ứng thì phải mua dòng ultrabook luôn cho nó đầy đủ mọi tính năng cũng như kiểu dáng đẹp và nhỏ gọn

----------


## hongkhanh

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

có ai chơi game pursuit trúng con Yoga 11S này chưa được 4 tư thế thì mới cho bốc thăm trúng thưởng nhưng mình mới chỉ được 1 cái chưa đủ điều kiện [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](

----------


## hangngand

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

tìm được cả 4 thì nó mới hiện tiếp bảng để mình trả lời 1 câu hỏi phụ và nhập thông tin cá nhân vào.cố lên bác nằm trên laptop với màn hình ngoài không đó

----------


## valazivn

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

Yoga 11S sẽ thuộc về mình mọi người khỏi tranh giành nhé [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) .Tết này mình cũng tính đổi laptop đây nếu không trúng thì sẽ mua con này dùng cho oách luôn

----------


## simanhdung1

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

em này nếu mua về thì để giải trì chơi game với lướt web là chính còn còn công việc thì nó chỉ đáp ứng mức cơ bản thôi vì độ phân giải màn hình chưa đạt Full HD để hiển thị 2 page Word cùng lúc

----------


## remxinhthoa

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

muốn độ phân giải cáo thì Zenbook đi ,cực cao hiện thị 2 trang cùng lúc đó kích thước màn hình cũng cao hơn nữa .

----------


## kevin_cn08b

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

Zenbook làm gì có giá 20tr nhỉ nhất là mấy em touchscreen ấy.Ultrabook giá rẻ mình chỉ thấy em Yoga 11S là mới được cái giá ngon thế này

----------


## thanhtungbooking

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

phiên bản i3 và SSD 128gb nên mới có giá ngon thế lên i7 và 256gb thì chắc cao hơn thế nhiều và cũng mạnh không kém những ultrabook cùng tấm giá

----------


## phamthaovnn

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

mạnh hơn nhiều nhưng số tiền thêm vào cũng không phải nhỏ mà VN chỉ bán bản i3 thôi kiếm mỏi mắt không thấy i5 và 7 đâu trừ khi là hàng xt

----------


## sangame

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

i3 dùng được rồi, ultrabook đâu cần hiệu năng quá cao như mấy em laptop chuyên dụng đâu

----------


## manquang29

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

cấu hình đó thì test ra nhiêu đây điểm đã đủ điểm trung bình chưa nhỉ,vì dùng gpu tích hợp nên mình nghĩ nhiều đây cũng cao rồi

----------


## zin9xpro

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

nhiêu đây là qua mức trung bình rồi đó tuy tích hợp nhưng hiệu năng gpu này cao ko còn yếu kém như mấy cpu đời trước nữa

----------


## thienanphuoc01

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

cũng nhờ 1 phần nó dùng W8 đó ,nếu cái này cho lên 8.1 thì kết quả chắc sẽ là 3700+

----------


## kattykatty89

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

8.1 hiệu năng cải thiện và tốc độ vẫn thế,nói chung đây là bản W8 hoàn thiện nhất và phù hợp với ultrabook như YOga 11S này rồi

----------


## nomad123

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*




> có ai chơi game pursuit trúng con Yoga 11S này chưa được 4 tư thế thì mới cho bốc thăm trúng thưởng nhưng mình mới chỉ được 1 cái chưa đủ điều kiện [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG](


mình hoàn tất luôn rồi giờ đang định tạo thêm nhiều nick mới tham gia dùm nữa hehe,trúng thì mình lãnh dùm luôn :shifty:

----------


## MinhPhuc123

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

đúng thể lệ thì được thôi,đừng nhiều nick mà đăng ký 1 tên nhé ,ko hợp lệ đâu.Mình chỉ dùng 1 nick ,may mắn là trúng à,nhiều quá mà xui cũng thế

----------


## huudatfee

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

bốc thăm tốt nhất chiến 1 nick thôi.Mình trước cũng chơi cho biết ai ngờ trúng được 1 con đt cảm ứng đó.

----------


## Tidus86

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

mình đủ tiền rồi,chắc sẽ mua trước tết hy vọng có quà tặng

----------


## inthainguyen.vn

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

tốc độ đọc ổ SSD trên con Yoga 11S ngon quá các bác ạ,em kết rồi đấy 132,7 MB/giây (ghi) và 548,5 MB/giây (đọc)

----------


## huyenbeo

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*




> tốc độ đọc ổ SSD trên con Yoga 11S ngon quá các bác ạ,em kết rồi đấy 132,7 MB/giây (ghi) và 548,5 MB/giây (đọc)


tốc độ này là mơ ước của mình rồi hơn gấp đôi ổ cứng mình,SSD thì chạy không bị ồn và tiết kiệm pin đáng kể nữa

----------


## thietkebietthu

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

nhờ đó mà mới làm photoshop ngon lành đó ,cái nào cần ram và tốc độ ổ cứng thì Yoga 11S nó đáp ứng tốt hết

----------


## nguyenvinh16121993

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

nhờ Windows 8 1 phần tận dụng tốt ổ cứng nữa.Từ khi lên Win 8 lap mình cũng như được trút bớt gánh nặng vậy đó.

----------


## chuyenxemay

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

Yoga 11S chiến nổi 2 hdh cùng lúc không mọi người ?

----------


## kenhanhnong

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*




> Yoga 11S chiến nổi 2 hdh cùng lúc không mọi người ?


nổi nhưng chỉ sợ ổ cứng dụng lượng thấp quá không lưu trữ được nhiều thôi đó,nó cài Win8 sẵn rồi thì dùng thôi,W7 làm gì nữa

----------


## atdzvl12

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

cuộc thi Pursuit khi nào có kết quả bốc thăm vậy các bác,mình hóng KQ từng ngày

----------


## inthainguyen.vn

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

cũng đang hóng nè chắc sẽ có rồi đó nhưng giải thưởng chỉ có 1 thôi mình không hy vọng gì nhiều chơi vui là chính

----------


## haibang510

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

tháng này công bố giải thưởng rồi đó ,trước tết hy vọng có giải mang về quê khoe với người thân :lick:

----------


## pu6511

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

không trúng thì mình mua luôn,lâu rồi chưa lên đời laptop ,dùng mãi đời cũ với W7 cũng chán,ko dám lên W8 vì ko thích dùng cờ rắc các bác ơi,sợ hư máy

----------


## saobang68

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

W7 thấy ổn định rồi,lên 8 thì nhanh hơn thôi ,mà nếu mua lap mới thì khuyên nên mua lap cài sẵn win 8 sẽ tốt hơn là mua ko hdh rồi về cài win

----------


## noithatductinh

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

Yoga 11S nó cài sẵn hết rồi mua về dùng thôi không cần phải cài win,laptop mình thích nhất là ở điểm này đó

----------


## hocon84

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

đa số giờ laptop trên 10 triệu điều cài sẵn win 8 hết rồi đó nên mua về dùng thôi không cần phải cài đặt rồi mò driver nữa

----------


## kothemyeuz

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

lenovo bá đạo hơn bạn ơi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])))))))))))

----------


## seocuchuoi

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

nge đòn lenovo chạy mượt như thánh wwdp mà lo zì

----------


## nguyenphuong

*Trả lời: Đang phân vẫn giữa Lenovo Yoga 11S và Sony Vaio Pro 11*

lenovo nhá ay gê chạy mượt lắm [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]))

----------

